# Why am I just a seedling?



## Jeremy (9 Jan 2008)

I would have thought I would have been at least a bulb, or even a rhizome by now?  

But seedling?


----------



## Tom (9 Jan 2008)

I'm a sturdy youngster


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jan 2008)

I am an over-enthusiastic amateur...


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Jan 2008)

here here! LOL


----------



## Jeremy (9 Jan 2008)

Can't I be an aquatic god?


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Jan 2008)

PM me some evidence and i'll be the judge of that.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Jan 2008)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Can't I be an aquatic god?



when you can walk across my lidless 4 foot without getting your feet wet ill make the rank


----------



## Garuf (10 Jan 2008)

It's a trick, much like the leap of faith in indiana jones and the last crusade.


----------



## Jeremy (10 Jan 2008)

Check out my status now boys.

Now that is how we do!


----------



## stevet (10 Jan 2008)

Hey! No fair.....!


----------



## Jeremy (10 Jan 2008)

For all the other newbies, I think you reach expert status when you make 10 or more posts!


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Jan 2008)

> For all the other newbies, I think you reach expert status when you make 10 or more posts!


No, i just couldn't put up with your moaning any longer!

For the newbies, Jeremy has been a member for less than a month but we all know him personally and his knowlage for all things aquatic seems endless which is why he has been given expert status so please don't think that we just hand out expert status willy and indeed nilly!


----------



## George Farmer (10 Jan 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> No, i just couldn't put up with your moaning any longer!



That's more like it!

Congrats on your promo, Jer.  Now let's see some nice 'scaping...


----------



## JazzyJeff (10 Jan 2008)

I've been in PFK does that make me an expert ?


----------



## Maximumbob (10 Jan 2008)

If you ever have a rank of _'resident pedant_' can I have first dibs on it please


----------



## Jeremy (10 Jan 2008)

Aren't they the names of your two Discus Dan,

Willy...and indeed...Nilly?

No seriously though chaps, if anyone wants some fish advice, i am your man.

I think I have kept just about everything.


----------



## ulster exile (10 Jan 2008)

I vote somebody changes Jeremy's status to "modest expert"


----------



## Tom (10 Jan 2008)

@  Chrisi


----------



## stevet (15 Jan 2008)

How does that saying go 'jack of all trades, master of none!'    

Seriously though - the actual seedlings i planted when joining this forum are now busting out of my tank! If they arent seedlings anymore....?


----------



## TDI-line (15 Jan 2008)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Check out my status now boys.
> 
> Now that is how we do!



Creep.


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Jan 2008)

Can I be argumentative b******.  Oh I already am. lol

Andy


----------

